# My Foodsaver V3240 is unresponsive... Anyone ever have this happen?



## worktogthr (Mar 17, 2015)

Plug it into a working outlet and nothing happens.  I lower the bar and the lights don't come on.  I press the buttons and nothing happens.  Any suggestions other than calling customer service when they reopen tomorrow?  Hoping there is an easy fix out there but it seems like it may have just crappes out ion me. Thanks


----------



## gary s (Mar 17, 2015)

Check the fuse   (if it has one)

Gary


----------



## sqwib (Mar 18, 2015)

I am not familiar with that model, but mine has a removable drip/catch area for liquids with metal contacts, if there's liquid inside it will not operate. I have to remove the drip tray clean out and dry with a towel.

Per Manual

Make sure unit is plugged in
Make sure wall outlet is functional
Make sure lid is all the way down, and the bar is in the closed position**************
**************I would check to see if the contacts/micro switch or whatever are making proper contact and there are no obstructions or broken tabs or the like on the bar.

Here's a manual for the V3240


----------



## worktogthr (Mar 18, 2015)

gary s said:


> Check the fuse   (if it has one)
> 
> Not sure where to find this.
> 
> Gary






SQWIB said:


> I am not familiar with that model, but mine has a removable drip/catch area for liquids with metal contacts, if there's liquid inside it will not operate. I have to remove the drip tray clean out and dry with a towel.
> 
> I did notice some residue in the drip tray and I cleaned it out and dried it and put in back in place and got nothing.
> 
> ...



I will check for obstructions as well.  Thanks to both of you for the help.  If I can't get it to work I will call customer service.  It's less than a year old so I'm sure I'd it's anything serious they will help me out or replace it.  Just want it up and running or a new one before cheese smoking weather is long gone.  Gotta stock up for the warm summer months.


----------



## daveomak (Mar 19, 2015)

Does the plug seem to make contact inside the wall outlet.....  if not, maybe the lugs need spreading to make contact......














b2ee1d2a_SpreadingSpadeLugsExtensionCord.jpg



__ daveomak
__ Mar 19, 2015


----------



## worktogthr (Mar 19, 2015)

I tried all of your suggestions and then had a really great customer service experience when I called FoodSaver.  They had me try a few things, they didn't work and they immediately shipped me out a brand new one.  Very friendly and helpful which I always love.


----------



## sqwib (Mar 19, 2015)

That's awesome C.S


----------



## rabbithutch (Mar 25, 2015)

Makes me glad I bought a Foodsaver brand.


----------



## venture (Mar 26, 2015)

Great customer service!

Ship the old one to Dave and you will have a functioning backup unit!

Good luck and good smoking.


----------



## worktogthr (Mar 26, 2015)

Venture said:


> Great customer service!
> 
> Ship the old one to Dave and you will have a functioning backup unit!
> 
> Good luck and good smoking.



Hhaha wish I could but they asked me to ship the broken one back. Guess they want to at least keep you honest.  They pay the shipping though!


----------

